# How much can you curl with one arm and preacher curl??



## goal_500_bench (Apr 6, 2005)

This means with a straight back as if it were touching the wall and good form.  I can curl 75lbs with one arm and preacher curl about 160.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 6, 2005)

is this supposed to be another one of those "im more macho than you threads" ? 

ive never tried to max out on curling lol, but i work out with 100 lbs, so 50's? thats doing reps though....... wasnt there a thread on this about yesterday?


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> is this supposed to be another one of those "im more macho than you threads" ?
> 
> ive never tried to max out on curling lol, but i work out with 100 lbs, so 50's? thats doing reps though....... wasnt there a thread on this about yesterday?


These threads keep popping up.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Apr 6, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> is this supposed to be another one of those "im more macho than you threads" ?
> 
> ive never tried to max out on curling lol, but i work out with 100 lbs, so 50's? thats doing reps though....... wasnt there a thread on this about yesterday?


Not at all...I just want to see if I'm average or below average.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 6, 2005)

Below


----------



## njc (Apr 6, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> is this supposed to be another one of those "im more macho than you threads" ?
> 
> ive never tried to max out on curling lol, but i work out with 100 lbs, so 50's? thats doing reps though....... wasnt there a thread on this about yesterday?


It actually doesnt work like that. You dont cut it in half.  I can bench roughly 200 but only 80 pound dumbells.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 6, 2005)

well, did you notice the question mark lol? i dont exactly use dumbells for curls because i dont need my biceps to get much bigger than they are, just other things lol.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 6, 2005)

i dont think i have ever maxed out at curling, i curl more than i should and i dont c the point of maxing out, just gona lose for trying too and hurt your back, not worth it even if you try to keep good form


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont max out with curls, ever.  I like the "Scott" bench occasionally but I'm not a huge fan of it either, it doesn't see regular use from me.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 7, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> This means with a straight back as if it were touching the wall and good form.  I can curl 75lbs with one arm and preacher curl about 160.



I maxed out at 5lbs dude. You must be able kick my ass  


awesome thread guy


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 7, 2005)

Preachers are good, but single arm concentration curls are definately the best for growing a bicep!!!

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> It actually doesnt work like that. You dont cut it in half.  I can bench roughly 200 but only 80 pound dumbells.


   agree with that.....its not that easy to cut in half.  Isolating one arm or one side of your chest is harder.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> This means with a straight back as if it were touching the wall and good form.  I can curl 75lbs with one arm and preacher curl about 160.


  How big are you?  Im 265 and I couldnt do that impressive curl.  Thats basically having 70 lbs on each side of the ez curl bar.  Are you on the sauce....be honest.


----------



## Stu (Apr 7, 2005)

Who the hell does 1RMs on arms


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

I could position myself on a preacher to where I could curl nearly what I curl standing up, so comparisons are a bit moot - when its not standardized.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 7, 2005)

But guys, his goal is to be "olympic caliber".


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 7, 2005)

75lb for a rep on one hand... your well below average.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

i can preacher a dumptruck biotch


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i can preacher a dumptruck biotch




I call bull shit.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I call bull shit.



listen, just cause your only up to minivans doesn't mean you have to be jealous of my super insane bicep strength!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> listen, just cause your only up to minivans doesn't mean you have to be jealous of my super insane bicep strength!!



the most impressive thing is that you do the dump truck with a tourniquet around your arm.


----------



## repeej (Apr 7, 2005)

I have trouble curling my arm if I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 7, 2005)

I prefer cady's!


----------



## goal_500_bench (Apr 8, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> 75lb for a rep on one hand... your well below average.


Don't hate...I can do 10 reps.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 8, 2005)

Your a fucking piece of shit lier.  Why would you start a thread asking how much can you one hand curl, implying max.  Then at the end of the post you say that you can rep you originally said you maxed at.


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

I can  concentration curl more then half a barbelll curl?

I do 125lbs for about 6-8 reps
Preacher curl i do about 200lbs for 8-10 reps


----------



## goal_500_bench (Apr 8, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Your a fucking piece of shit lier. Why would you start a thread asking how much can you one hand curl, implying max. Then at the end of the post you say that you can rep you originally said you maxed at.


Fuck you Bitch...I never said or implied max you son of a bitch...your just mad cuz you're probably weak pussy who gets laughed out of the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> Not at all...I just want to see if I'm average or below average.


I'm not gonna comment on average or below. I just say your full of shit


----------



## Fashong (Apr 8, 2005)

I can do 40lbs each arm so 80lbs total.


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

Can you guys stop bitching like little girls your annoying me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

The_Man said:
			
		

> Can you guys stop bitching like little girls your annoying me


Ummmm, your annoying *ME.*


----------

